# Plan 9 theme?



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Has anyone seen the theme from Plan 9 From Outer Space anywhere? I'd like to assemble some 50's themes and this one jumps out at me, but I can't find it on any compilation or elsewhere. 

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

CD Universe has the entire ST for Plan 9 for $14-sh:

http://www.cduniverse.com/search/xx/music/pid/1006105/a/Plan+9+From+Outer+Space.htm

Still looking for the main title them DL'able somewhere, if you only need that track.
BTW, the title piece is claimed to be a Mosolov piece called 'Zavod' or Iron Foundry (Op. 19, 1928), but I just listened to the whole piece at
http://members.lycos.nl/cvdv/Ironfoundrymosolov.html

... and nothing in it sounds like the Plan 9 title theme, at least not to my ears.
Mike C.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey man - thanks!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Yoiu should try Amazon.com first. They have new copies of the soundtrack starting at $3.95:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-list...2706786-8097522?ie=UTF8&qid=1175280724&sr=8-1


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey - thanks for the head's up.


----------



## deaddude (Dec 27, 2005)

johnnythunder said:


> Has anyone seen the theme from Plan 9 From Outer Space anywhere? I'd like to assemble some 50's themes and this one jumps out at me, but I can't find it on any compilation or elsewhere.
> 
> Thanks.


Well, if you can't track down a CD let me know because my friend has it on DVD and might be willing to sell it...for the right price, that is...


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks - I actually own 2 copies of it on DVD, so I just need the audio file.


----------



## deaddude (Dec 27, 2005)

johnnythunder said:


> Thanks - I actually own 2 copies of it on DVD, so I just need the audio file.


Oh, I see, well good luck then.


----------

